# The double knot join



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Namaste. Some time ago, I read about the double knot join in one of the posts on KP [I don't remember which one :-( ]. I learnt how to do it yesterday, following a lesson on youtube and am thrilled with the result. I can barely even feel the knot going through my hands, let alone see it. It may be a little more noticeable for knitted pieces, but is perfect for crochet. Thanks to whoever posted it.
I am giving the link to the tutorial.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently tried and fell in love with it too!


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link it looks great and will save so much time darning in ends


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I liked it when I tried it.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Totally sold on it here!! No more of weaving in a bunch of ends!


----------



## Helena420 (Sep 18, 2011)

Love it too. Use it for everything now


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

I also use the double knot for everything now,so much easier than all that weaving and it can't be seen.


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

I love this also, thanks to who ever put it on KP recently. It is great. June


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it too. Just used it again yesterday. It is amazing how well it works.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah me too I love it


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

This is a great technique ! I used it just the other day for a Shawlette I am knitting. Everyone should give it a try.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I also tried it when it first posted, and I'm hooked! Love how it knits right in with the pattern, and barely noticeable!!!!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you. I missed it before, but now have it marked. This would be great for the Magic Ball I keep reading about!!!


----------



## samson402 (Dec 3, 2011)

I also tried it and you would have thought I won the lottery, I was so exited my boyfriend thought I was nuts. It doesn't take much to make me happy


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

i love it im not into weaving ends and i am a stripes kinda guy thank you from the bottom of my yarn stash and heart


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

can you conrol the location of the knot as when changing colors. you then want the knot and new color to be in a specific location


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Oh how I agree. I wish I'd learnt it 50 years ago!!! It's so good to continually learn something new on KP. Love it.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I, too, saw this link and tried it and now, it is the only join that I use (so far) for knitted projects. The join is essentially invisible. Love it!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this technique. I will try it out.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you. I've been doing the Russian Join but I'll have to give this a try. Again, thank you.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> can you conrol the location of the knot as when changing colors. you then want the knot and new color to be in a specific location


I have the same question. I'm trying to knit a Christmas stocking and haven't been too successful with joining new colors.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Do your magic knots stay tied with repeated washing? 

I asked this a few days ago and it was suggested that I knit a swatch with the knot and wash it to see - which I have not done yet. Just wondered if you all have wisdom (about magic knot) to share!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the invisible knot have used it all the time once I find out about it.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I am knitting with a mohair type yarn with halo -- has anyone tied it with that kind of yarn? I was wondering how the pull/slide step would work with this. Debi


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

i've been using it on the afghan i'm knitting with super bulky weight yarn. i like it better than the braided join. can't get the russian join to work for me on thick yarn.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

I use this join all the time now. It's wonderful!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I have tried so many joins, The Russian join which makes the yarn at the join heaver, The braided join which also makes the yarn heaver. The double knot join is the best no weaving in you can not even find it unless you look really hard It is the only join I use now.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

tamarque said:


> can you conrol the location of the knot as when changing colors. you then want the knot and new color to be in a specific location


It is not good for changing colors only for connecting a new ball


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi that is a wonderful knot, thankyou for the link and yes will really great for the crochering too
Diane


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been doing this for my knitting for a few months now and love it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I love this method. Since I discovered it, I use nothing else. Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I hate to admit it, but I did something wrong. But fear not, I am going to give it another try.
I am pleased so many tried and it worked for them.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Fabulous! 

pzoe


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm definitely going to try this soon. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been using it lately too with awesome results! just one of the many reasons I love this site! between you tube and this site, I have learned so much this past year.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks again for the site as I do use this now for all yarn joining as it is easier than any other.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> can you conrol the location of the knot as when changing colors. you then want the knot and new color to be in a specific location


I tried it with different colours while crocheting. I found that when I unravel a few stitches before joining the colours. I could figure out where the join would come. It went a wee bit "off", but somehow didn't look too bad. Hope this helps.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

I hate "wasting" yarn as when you join at the end/beginning of a row, often leaving quite a length of yarn. This will be great. Love it already.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

yup i love it too...greatest thing since sliced bread !!!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried it too and love it. You have to really look for it because it just kind of disappears as you continue to knit or crochet. No more loose ends to weave in.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I favored that on you tube. Saves a lot of time weaving in the ends.


----------



## DoreenW (Jun 13, 2012)

Me too love it


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

lannieb said:


> I recently tried and fell in love with it too!


Me too!


----------



## Harold's Mum (Jun 12, 2012)

As a former Guide and Scout Leader, I know this as a "Fisherman's Knot" - handy for all sorts of things!


Ranji said:


> Namaste. Some time ago, I read about the double knot join in one of the posts on KP [I don't remember which one :-( ]. I learnt how to do it yesterday, following a lesson on youtube and am thrilled with the result. I can barely even feel the knot going through my hands, let alone see it. It may be a little more noticeable for knitted pieces, but is perfect for crochet. Thanks to whoever posted it.
> I am giving the link to the tutorial.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

I used the double knot yesterday on Sirdar Firefly yarn, it is a metallic fashion yarn and I did have my doubts that it would work, but it worked wonderfully. The knot is completely invisible. It saves so much time.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

This absolutely works on good sturdy wool yarn and I am thrilled to learn this. I tried it twice on Patons Divine yarn without success so maybe it doesn't work on all yarns.


----------

